
The FBI’s latest mission: Be cool enough to recruit hackers - NN88
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/09/02/the-director-of-the-fbi-explains-his-agencys-quest-to-be-cool-enough-to-recruit-hackers/
======
mtgx
Arguing _pro_ -encryption is _so 2013_. What's cool in 2016 is arguing
_against_ encryption - apparently:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/31/fbi_wants_adult_conv...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/31/fbi_wants_adult_conversation_about_backdoors/)

------
brett_shavers
Coercion has always worked too. Bust a hacker, threaten a decade in prison,
and BOOM! the Feds recruited a hacker.

------
gbarc888
They have to compete with the CIA and NSA for hackers.

